# Spain, Andorra & Portugal (by EMArg)



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*SPAIN - ANDORRA - PORTUGAL*​ 





Welcome to the new thread of *Spain, Andorra & Portugal*, a new part of the collection of threads of the countries and cities of the world:








 Argentina (Country)
Argentina: Buenos Aires
Andorra
Belgium
Brazil
Chile
Colombia
England: Country
England: London
Ireland
Italy
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Netherlands
Northern Ireland
Panama
Perú
Portugal
Scotland
Spain
Switzerland
Uruguay
USA: Boston
USA: California
USA: New York
Wales







*ANDORRA: ANDORRA LA VELLA*

-*Andorra La Vella: City Overview*
*-Andorra:* From Catalonia to Andorra on Bus


*BARCELONA, SPAIN*

-*Barcelona: City Overview*
*-Barcelona:* Agbar Tower
*-Barcelona:* Gothic Quarter
*-Barcelona:* Casa Amatller
*-Barcelona:* Casa Battló
*-Barcelona:* El Prat Airport
*-Barcelona:* From El Prat Airport to Barcelona Sants on Train
*-Barcelona:* Hospital de la Santa Creu
*-Barcelona:* Mercat Dels Encantes
*-Barcelona:* Metro
*-Barcelona:* MontjuÏc Castle
*-Barcelona:* Palacio Güell
*-Barcelona:* Parque Güell
*-Barcelona:* Port of Barcelona from the Montjuïc Castle
*-Barcelona:* Sagrada Familia
*-Barcelona:* Santa Caterina Market
*-Barcelona:* Sants Station
*-Barcelona:* Teleférico de Montjuïc
*-Barcelona:* Tramways

*CÓRDOBA, SPAIN*

-*Córdoba: City Overview*
*-Córdoba:* Castle of the Christian Monarchs
*-Córdoba:* Central Railway Station
*-Córdoba:* Mosque-Cathedral
*-Córdoba:* Holy Week Procession
*-Córdoba:* Roman Brdige & Calahorra Tower


*EL ESCORIAL, SPAIN*

*-El Escorial:* Royal Monastery


*LISBON, PORTUGAL*

-*Lisbon: City Overview*
*-Lisbon:* 25 de Abril Bridge
*-Lisbon:* Cais de Sodré Railway Station
*-Lisbon:* Lisbon from the Tramway (Line 28)
*-Lisbon:* Lisbon Metro
*-Lisbon:* Oriente Railway Station
*-Lisbon:* Parque das Nações
*-Lisbon:* Rossio Railway Station
*-Lisbon:* Sao Jorge Castle
*-Lisbon:* Santa Apolónia Railway Station
*-Lisbon:* Take Off from Lisbon
*-Lisbon:* Torre de Belém & Mosteiro dos Jeronimos
*-Lisbon:* Tramways of Lisbon
*-Lisbon:* Vasco da Gama Bridge


*MADRID, SPAIN*

-*Madrid: City Overview*
*-Madrid:* Almudena Cathedral
*-Madrid:* Atocha Railway Staiton
*-Madrid:* Big Palaces of Madrid
*-Madrid:* Chamartín Railway Station
*-Madrid:* Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA)
*-Madrid:* From Barcelona to Madrid on Train
*-Madrid:* Gran Vía (Avenue)
*-Madrid:* Landing at Madrid-Barajas
*-Madrid:* Madrid Metro
*-Madrid:* Paseo de la Castellana from the Line 24
*-Madrid:* Plaza Mayor
*-Madrid:* Queen Sofía Museum
*-Madrid:* Royal Palace of Madrid
*-Madrid:* San Miguel Market


*SEGOVIA, SPAIN*

-*Segovia: City Overview*
*-Segovia:* Alcázar de Segovia (Castle) 
*-Segovia:* Guiomar Railway Station (AVE)


*SINTRA, PORTUGAL*

*-Sintra:* Palacio da Pena


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Barcelona: City Overview *


















*City: Barcelona
Community: Catalonia
Set: City Overview *




Barcelona is the capital and largest city of the autonomous community of Catalonia, as well as the second most populous municipality of Spain. With a population of 1.6 million within city limits, its urban area extends to numerous neighbouring municipalities within the Province of Barcelona and is home to around 4.8 million people, making it the sixth most populous urban area in the European Union after Paris, London, Madrid, the Ruhr area and Milan. It is one of the largest metropolises on the Mediterranean Sea, located on the coast between the mouths of the rivers Llobregat and Besòs. Founded as a Roman city, in the Middle Ages Barcelona became the capital of the County of Barcelona. After merging with the Kingdom of Aragon, Barcelona continued to be an important city in the Crown of Aragon as an economic and administrative centre of this Crown and the capital of the Principality of Catalonia. Barcelona has a rich cultural heritage and is today an important cultural centre and a major tourist destination. Particularly renowned are the architectural works of Antoni Gaudí and Lluís Domènech i Montaner, which have been designated UNESCO World Heritage Sites. The headquarters of the Union for the Mediterranean are located in Barcelona. The city is known for hosting the 1992 Summer Olympics as well as world-class conferences and expositions and also many international sport tournaments.
(Source of Text)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Barcelona :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Barcelona: Sagrada Familia *


















*City: Barcelona
Community: Catalonia
Set: Sagrada Familia *




The Temple Expiatori de la Sagrada Família is a large unfinished Roman Catholic church in Barcelona. Designed by Catalan architect Antoni Gaudí (1852–1926), his work on the building is part of a UNESCO World Heritage Site. In 1882, construction of Sagrada Família began under architect Francisco de Paula del Villar. In 1883, when Villar resigned, Gaudí took over as chief architect, transforming the project with his architectural and engineering style, combining Gothic and curvilinear Art Nouveau forms. Gaudí devoted the remainder of his life to the project, and he is buried in the crypt. At the time of his death in 1926, less than a quarter of the project was complete. Relying solely on private donations, Sagrada Familia's construction progressed slowly and was interrupted by the Spanish Civil War. In July 1936, revolutionaries set fire to the crypt and broke their way into the workshop, partially destroying Gaudí's original plans, drawings and plaster models, which led to 16 years work to piece together the fragments of the master model. Construction resumed to intermittent progress in the 1950s. Advancements in technologies such as computer aided design and computerised numerical control (CNC) have since enabled faster progress and construction past the midpoint in 2010. However, some of the project's greatest challenges remain, including the construction of ten more spires, each symbolising an important Biblical figure in the New Testament. It is anticipated that the building can be completed by 2026, the centenary of Gaudí's death. 
(Source of Text)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Barcelona: Agbar Tower *


















*City: Barcelona
Community: Catalonia
Set: Agbar Tower *




The Torre Glòries, formerly known as Torre Agbar, is a 38-story skyscraper located between Avinguda Diagonal and Carrer Badajoz, near Plaça de les Glòries Catalanes, which marks the gateway to the new technological district of Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. It was designed by French architect Jean Nouvel in association with the Spanish firm b720 Fermín Vázquez Arquitectos and built by Dragados. The Torre Glòries is located in the Poblenou neighbourhood of Barcelona and it was originally named after its owners, the Agbar Group, a holding company whose interests include the Barcelona water company Aigües de Barcelona. The tower measures a total of 50,693 m2 (545,650 sq ft), of which 30,000 m2 (320,000 sq ft) are offices, 3,210 m2 (34,600 sq ft) technical facilities, 8,132 m2 (87,530 sq ft) services, including an auditorium, and 9,132 m2 (98,300 sq ft) parking space. It cost €130 million to build.
(Source of Text)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Barcelona! I am looking forward to see your photos from Andorra


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Still a long way to go until Andorra. Quite a few spanish cities before


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Barcelona: Park Güell *


















*City: Barcelona
Community: Catalonia
Set: Park Güell *




The Park Güell is a public park system composed of gardens and architectonic elements located on Carmel Hill, in Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain. Carmel Hill belongs to the mountain range of Collserola – the Parc del Carmel is located on the northern face. Park Güell is located in La Salut, a neighborhood in the Gràcia district of Barcelona. With urbanization in mind, Eusebi Güell assigned the design of the park to Antoni Gaudí, a renowned architect and the face of Catalan modernism. The park was built from 1900 to 1914 and was officially opened as a public park in 1926. In 1984, UNESCO declared the park a World Heritage Site under "Works of Antoni Gaudí"
(Source of Text)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Finally! :colgate:

Great, very nice updates btw :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*From the Bus: Catalonia to Andorra*





Here's the bus trip from Spain (Catalonia) to the city of Andorra La Vella. You may clearly see the differences between the architecture of both countries, though Andorra is highly influenced by the catalan culture. In addition to this, you may also watch in the video the sub-climates amidst the mountains, with heavy snow in some specific areas:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice video; i am curious to see more photos vrom Andorra from your point of view.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Andorra La Vella: City Overview*


















Andorra La Vella is one of the strangest enclaves in Europe. Like Switzerland, who's completely bordered by mountains, in this case the Pyrenees, it survived virtually to all of the war conflicts in history, including the two world wars. That is why it still retains the architecture, bridges and small churches that were built throughout its 800 years of existence. Andorra does not belong to the European Union, but its standard of living is one of the highest in the continent. Currently, in addition to being a popular ski resort, it is a city that mostly recieves senior tourism. Although it has an airport, it is used for helicopter connections to the nearby international airports in Southern France and Catalonia. It also doesn't have a rail infrastructure, though it is directly connected with shutters to the stations of L'Hospitalet (France) and Lleida (Spain). The best way to get there, however, is with the bus services who deoart from Barcelona-Nord Station.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Andorra la Vella :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Spain*: the train trip from *Barcelona* to *Madrid* in the High-Speed AVE


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Madrid: Atocha Station*


















*City: Madrid
Community: Madrid
Set: Atocha Railway Station *




Atocha is the largest railway station in Madrid. It is the primary station serving commuter trains (Cercanías), intercity and regional trains from the south, and the AVE high speed trains from Barcelona (Catalonia), Zaragoza (Aragon), Sevilla (Andalusia), Málaga (Andalusia), Valencia and Alicante (Levante Region). The station is in the Atocha neighborhood of the district of Arganzuela. The original façade faces Plaza del Emperador Carlos V, a site at which a variety of streets converge, including the Calle de Atocha, Paseo del Prado, Paseo de la Infanta Isabel, Avenida de la Ciudad de Barcelona, Calle de Méndez Álvaro, Paseo de las Delicias, Paseo de Santa María de la Cabeza, and Ronda de Atocha.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Madrid


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks :bowtie:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Madrid: City Overview*


















*City: Madrid
Community: Madrid
Set: City Overview *




Madrid is one of the most populated cities of Europe, along with London and Paris. The city lies on the River Manzanares in the centre of both the country and the Community of Madrid (which comprises the city of Madrid, its conurbation and extended suburbs and villages); this community is bordered by the autonomous communities of Castile and León and Castile-La Mancha. Madrid houses the headquarters of the World Tourism Organization (UNWTO), belonging to the United Nations Organization (UN), the Ibero-American General Secretariat (SEGIB), the Organization of Ibero-American States (OEI), and the Public Interest Oversight Board (PIOB). While Madrid possesses modern infrastructure, it has preserved the look and feel of many of its historic neighbourhoods and streets. Its landmarks include the Royal Palace of Madrid; the Royal Theatre with its restored 1850 Opera House; the Buen Retiro Park, founded in 1631; the 19th-century National Library building (founded in 1712) containing some of Spain's historical archives; a large number of national museums, and the Golden Triangle of Art, located along the Paseo del Prado and comprising three art museums: Prado Museum, the Reina Sofía Museum, a museum of modern art, and the Thyssen-Bornemisza Museum, which complements the holdings of the other two museums. Cibeles Palace and Fountain have become one of the monument symbols of the city. (Fuente del Texto)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


En video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Madrid: Gran Vía (Avenue)*


















*City: Madrid
Community: Madrid
Set: Gran Vía *




Gran Vía is a street located in central Madrid. It leads from Calle de Alcalá, close to Plaza de Cibeles, to Plaza de España. The street, sometimes referred to as the "Spanish Broadway", is one of the city's most important shopping areas, with a large number of hotels and large movie theatres; however, in recent years, many of these theatres have been replaced by shopping centres. The Gran Vía serves as showcase of early 20th-century revival architecture, with architectural styles ranging from Vienna Secession style, Plateresque, Neo-Mudéjar, Art Deco, and others.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Madrid: Metro*


















*City: Madrid
Community: Madrid
Set: Metro *




The Madrid Metro is the 12th longest rapid transit system in the world, with a total length of 293 km (182 mi), though Madrid is approximately the fiftieth most populous metropolitan area in the world. Its growth between 1995 and 2007 put it among the fastest growing networks in the world at the time, rivaling many Asian metros such as the Shanghai Metro, Guangzhou Metro, Beijing Subway, and Delhi Metro. Unlike normal Spanish road and rail traffic, which use right hand drive, Madrid Metro trains use left-hand running on all lines because traffic in Madrid drove on the left until 1924, well after the Madrid Metro started operation. A light rail system feeding the metro opened in 2007 called Metro Ligero ("light metro"). The Cercanías system works in conjunction with the metro servicing commuter train services to and across the city. Some underground stations are large enough to hold public events, such as the three-day fitness festival in May 2011, which attracted 2,600 visitors.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Madrid: Palaces of Madrid*


















*City: Madrid
Community: Madrid
Set: Big Palaces of Madrid *




So let's go with one of the last sets of Madrid before we continue with other cities of Spain, this time with a selection of palaces of many sizes who show the change in the spanish architecture during the last centuries:





*Museo Nacional del Prado*




































*Ministerio de Agricultura, Pesca & Alimentación*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Salesianos Atocha*
















*Edificio Metrópolis*


























*Casa de la Panadería*


























*Ayuntamiento de Madrid*
















*Palacio del Senado*


























*Edificio Telefónica*


























*Casa de la Villa de Madrid*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Madrid: Chamartín Station*


















*City: Madrid
Community: Madrid
Set: Chamartín Station *




Madrid Chamartín is the name of the second major railway station of Madrid. Positioned on the north side of the city, it was built between 1970 and 1975, although subsequent work would be carried on into the early 1980s. At that time it superseded Atocha station, located closer to the city centre. After Atocha itself was rebuilt in 1992, Chamartin lost much of its importance, even though since 2004 it has undergone changes to accommodate the new high-speed line to León. It hosts the railway networks connecting Madrid and north-western Spain, the AVE (high speed line) from Madrid to Segovia, Valladolid and León and many Cercanías lines (commuter rail), plus the international line to Lisbon. There are also connections with Atocha. Under the railway station there is a Metro Station (Chamartin) linking with lines 1 and 10 of the Madrid Metro, also for travelling to Madrid city centre.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice thread! Subscribed


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Arigato! :bowtie:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Córdoba: City Overview*


















*City: Córdoba
Community: Andalucía
Set: City Overview *




The city of Córdoba was once a Roman settlement, taken over by the Visigoths, followed by the Muslim conquests in the eighth century. It became the capital in exile of the Umayyad Caliphate, the capital of the Islamic Spain, the Caliphate of Córdoba, Almohad and various other emirates. During these Islamic periods, Córdoba was transformed into a world leading center of education and learning, producing notable philosophers and scientists like Averroes and Al-Zahrawi, and by the 10th century it had grown to be the largest city in Europe, surpassing Constantinople. It was conquered by the Kingdom of Castile through the Christian Reconquista in 1236. Today, Córdoba is still home to many notable pieces of Moorish architecture such as The Mezquita, which was named as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1984 and is now a Cathedral. The UNESCO status has since been expanded to encompass the whole historic centre of Córdoba. Much of this architecture, such as the Alcázar and the Roman bridge has been reworked or reconstructed by the city's successive inhabitants.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Madrid :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Córdoba: Roman Bridge & Calahorra Tower*


















*City: Córdoba
Community: Andalucía
Set: Roman Bridge & Calahorra Tower *




The Roman bridge of Córdoba is a bridge in the Historic centre of Córdoba, originally built in the early 1st century BC across the Guadalquivir river, though it has been reconstructed at various times since. Most of the present structure dates from the Moorish reconstruction in the 8th century. It is included in the small preserved area known as Sotos de la Albolafia, along with the Calahorra Tower, erected by the Almohad Caliphate.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*El Escorial: Royal Monastery*


















*City: Metropolitan Area of Madrid
Community: Madrid
Set: El Escorial (Royal Monastery) *




El Escorial comprises two architectural complexes of great historical and cultural significance: the royal monastery itself and La Granjilla de La Fresneda, a royal hunting lodge and monastic retreat about five kilometres away. These sites have a dual nature; that is to say, during the 16th and 17th centuries, they were places in which the power of the Spanish monarchy and the ecclesiastical predominance of the Roman Catholic religion in Spain found a common architectural manifestation. El Escorial was, at once, a monastery and a Spanish royal palace. Originally a property of the Hieronymite monks, it had become a monastery of the Order of Saint Augustine. It was also a boarding school (Real Colegio de Alfonso XII). Philip II of Spain, reacting to the changes of the 16th century, dedicated much of his lengthy reign (1556–1598) and much of his seemingly inexhaustible supply of New World gold to stemming the tide of Protestantism. His protracted efforts were, in the long run, partly successful; however, the same impulse had a much more benign expression thirty years earlier in Philip's decision to build the complex at El Escorial.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates  :cheers:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Lisbon: Oriente Railway Station*


















*City: Lisbon
Region: Lisbon
Set: Oriente Railway Station *




The Gare do Oriente is one of the main portuguese intermodal transport hubs, and is situated in the civil parish of Parque das Nações, Lisbon. The station was proposed as part of the modernization of the Linha do Norte, a modification to the rail line to facilitate the future development of an Oriente station. It was planned to occupy the lands once occupied by Apeadeiro dos Olivais, which was demolished in the 1990s in order to make way for the new station. Bids for building the project on lands to be used for the 1998 exposition were solicited internationally. The concept was originally designed by Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava in 1995, and built by Necso.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

I have never been to Lisbon, what a cool station.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Lisbon: Santa Apolónia Railway Station*


















*City: Lisbon
Region: Lisbon
Set: Santa Apolónia Railway Station *




The Santa Apolónia Station is the oldest railway terminus in Portugal. The station is situated along the northern margin of the Tagus River, in the Alfama district, integrated into the urban zone, along the Rua Caminhos de Ferro. Fronted by Rua Texeira Lopes, the three-register "U"-shaped building includes a short facade and long parallel wings extending around the rail platforms. The principal symmetrical facade consists of a three-register Neoclassical, divided into five unequal veins. The first floor is dominated by five large rounded doorways, in addition to a lateral doorways on opposite ends of the facade, with rounded windows interspersed between the porticos. On the second floor are rounded windows, with the central and lateral windows much larger and with lintels. On the final floor includes a triangular pediment dominated by a clock. Similarly, the central and lateral vains include rounded windows, interlaced by square windows.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Lisbon: City Overview*


















*City: Lisbon
Region: Lisbon
Set: City Overview *




With a population of almost 4 million people, Lisbon is one of the major economic centres on the continent, with a growing financial sector and one of the largest container ports on Europe's Atlantic coast. It's one of the oldest cities in the world, and the second-oldest European capital city, just after Athens. Back in the Roman Era, Julius Caesar made it a municipium called Felicitas Julia, adding to the name Olissipo. Ruled by a series of Germanic tribes from the 5th century, it was captured by the Moors in the 8th century. In 1147, the Crusaders under Afonso Henriques reconquered the city and since then it has been the political, economic and cultural center of Portugal, especially with the recent huge economic growth of the last couple of years.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Portugl epper:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Many thanks :bowtie:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm impressed with Madrid 
I did not know that it is a very beautiful city!! 

...y no veniste a México !!! :bash: (es broma)


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

It will happen someday. Be sure of that


----------

